# Amplificador 6000 Watios A 4 ohmios



## lucalorito (Dic 9, 2008)

Me llamó la atención este amplificador..pero no he visto mucha información sobre el.


----------



## thomasezequiel (Dic 9, 2008)

Hola donde has visto eso!


----------



## lucalorito (Dic 9, 2008)

Aquí lo he visto:
http://www.zonatuning.com/f9/supong...ion-amplificador-6000-watios-4-homios-166211/


----------



## Cacho (Dic 9, 2008)

Hola, Lucalorito.
El amplificador que ponés ahí, según el mismo autor, está alimentado por un elevador de tensión hecho con dos toroidales de "más de 900 VA". Si fueran de 1000 VA cada uno, en el mejor de los casos la potencia máxima sería de 2000W.
Nunca (pero NUNCA NUNCA) es posible obtener más potencia en un amplificador que la que entrega la fuente. Puede obtenerse un pico de potencia más alto con unos condensadores muy grandes y un circuito en particular,  pero no durará mucho que digamos, porque apenas se descarguen, se acabó. A cargarlos de nuevo se ha dicho.
Más adelante en su post, el mismo autor dice que es un amplificador de 1460W/8Ω. Eso es más creíble. Pero serán 1460W de pico (otra vez, la potencia de la fuente...).
Sumo y sigo: Los transistores de potencia que usa son los MJL21193/4, a razón de 9 por rama. Esos tienen una potencia máxima de 200W cada uno. Estamos hablando de 1800W como máximo por amplificador. Con más, se queman.

Si seguimos calculando, seguimos bajando los números. Estimando nomás, hablamos de 700-800W/8Ω RMS por amplificador como máximo. En 4Ω te lo va a limitar la potencia de la fuente.

Saludos


----------



## lucalorito (Dic 9, 2008)

Tines razón..aún así el aparato impone aunque las potencias sean de pico...y no olvidemos la enorme entrega de intensidad que producirá. Como para quemar cualquier altavoz.


----------



## Cacho (Dic 9, 2008)

En eso estamos más que de acuerdo. Ya con 400W tenés como para romper parlantes y tímpanos .
Y por el aspecto... "Lo importante no es el tamaño, sino cómo se usa"    

Saludos


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 9, 2008)

El creador de ese post (maravillasaudio) ya andubo por aqui con deplorables resultados

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/about15246.html


----------



## Eduardo (Dic 9, 2008)

Fogonazo dijo:
			
		

> El creador de ese post (maravillasaudio) ya andubo por aqui con deplorables resultados
> https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/about15246.html



Justo habia escrito un comentario similar. Bueh, lo pongo igual..

-----------------------------------




			
				lucalorito dijo:
			
		

> Me llamó la atención este amplificador..pero no he visto mucha información sobre el.


Elemental... Usted *no busco primero en el foro* ;-) .

El mitomano Maravillasaudio/Maravillas/Valenciano26 (el autor), ya aparecio por el foro con su amplificador imaginario:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/58679/
Donde de sus preguntas y comentarios se desprende que no tiene ni la mas pajolera idea de lo que dice.

Puso un video en youtube:
YouTube - amplificador echo a mano de 3000 watios

Es siempre el mismo amplificador...
Al menos dice la verdad: Lo esta probando a minima potencia, que es CERO, porque ahi lo unico que tiene alimentacion es la barra de led.


----------



## Cacho (Dic 9, 2008)

Ah... Pero yo no había visto ese video...
Qué interesante, esos cablecitos tan finitos... Qué elegancia de diseño... Casi etéreo...
¡Y los toroidales son cada vez más chicos! Cómo me mienten a mí con las potencias de los transformadores. Con uno así de chico tenemos suficiente como para 3000W... Eso es primer mundo...
¡Y los condensadores! ¡Qué maravilla! INALÁMBRICOS. Qué tecnología...

Ahora, me quedan dos dudas, si eso tiene la potencia que dice este tipo... La Spika debe tener como 2500W, ¿no?
La otra, ¿Realmente creerá esos Watts o lo dirá para ver si alguien se lo cree?

Rectifico lo que dije antes: Ese amplificador no llega a más de 100W en un buen día y con los planetas alineados, si es que funciona.


----------



## thomasezequiel (Dic 9, 2008)

San_Cacho yo opino lo mismo fijense en el conexionado de los cap no existe raro no ? jajajaja


----------



## lucalorito (Dic 10, 2008)

Eduardo! siempre que abro un tema busco en el foro   ,pero este se me escapó...OK?
Pues entonces cerramos el tema...aquí sólo queremos realidades


----------

